# Best pic's of the year



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not much for posting pics on here as some of you may have noticed. Sometimes I have people call BS on me because I don't post some things, but...

I took a picture of the second buck I shot right after I killed him. I'm no photographer but this thing turned out so well it gave me an idea for a post.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

This one is not as good a pic but was taken just outside a food plot where I started some CIR switchgrass this year.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Post em if you got em fellas...


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

buckwacker 48097 said:


> Post em if you got em fellas...


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

Gone Coastal said:


> View attachment 611865


My two woodland 8 points, hunting acorns.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

If there is a sunset I always take a picture of it on my last bow hunt before firearm season opens, this year it was November 11th.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is my favorite from November 13th 2014.
Flight


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

An emotional moment for me.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

I need a better camera but I like this because it shows deer using the habitat I work so hard on.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

November 17th, 2015, 11 am from my tree stand in the U P. Got almost dark as night when a snow squall hit and as it passed the sky did this..


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Other neat





















pics from this year.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Muskegonbow said:


> Other neat
> View attachment 611917
> View attachment 611919
> View attachment 611921
> pics from this year.


That last one is an award winner!!!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Didn't see her till after I took the picture of my 100 yard mark she is a couple feet past.
About twenty yards closer is the "X" for most relaxed traffic eventually.
To her right is one sanctuary. And it is a major reason I see deer around when they are pressured.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Wyoming


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Here’s a couple I’m fond of.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

These were pretty special to me this year





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Central UP on Nov. 16th as I walked out of the woods.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Early Oct. rainbow out of the back of my tower blind.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

My son and I after his first recovery, having him help with the track job was a blast.







My cousin and I after my first successful hunt in Kentucky, I can't wait to go back and wish we lived closer.








And just one that I thought was neat.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Went 2 for 3 on turkeys this year.
Flight


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

tmitchell2889 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That pic is so bad ass! Predator birds are just cool killing machines.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

One of the best photos I’ve ever seen


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Wiretime said:


> Michigan sleigh ride
> View attachment 612185


Even had a red nose! Ftw


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

mwp said:


> View attachment 612247
> One of the best photos I’ve ever seen


Thats a winner.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Amazing pics! great thread.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Got this pic of my buck after I shot him and he ran across in front of my cam!


----------



## ShakingArrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Opening morning 12pt


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)




----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)




----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)




----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Sons first deer, state land.


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

bowhunter1 said:


> View attachment 612371


They always seem to know when you are not in your blind


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BucksandDucks said:


> These were pretty special to me this year
> View attachment 611957
> View attachment 611959
> View attachment 611961
> ...


Great pic guess you have love time hunting partner


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

My grandsons first hunting season and deer.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

The “meat” wagon


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Still feel sick about him I was in my bind 15 yards aiming my cross bow for five menutes never turn for a good shot until he turned fast and walked away saw him four more times allways about fifty yards.Didn’t want to take anything but perfect shot on buck like him


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

A couple of my favorites, oldies but goldies. The Boys first buck 13 years ago.







Flash forward to the boys latest buck.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

edenwildlife said:


> They always seem to know when you are not in your blind


They sure do!


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

edenwildlife said:


> They always seem to know when you are not in your blind


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heart warming one from me...








<----<<<


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Sunset on December 31st, 2019. We visited the Jacksonville Jaguars stadium.









Sunrise over the Atlantic Ocean on January 1st, 2020.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Last year's pic but I thought it was a good one because of the bucks reflection. That area is dry this year.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Hunting season has been pretty lackluster so far so no dead critter pics, but did get out with the family and take a few nice ones of nature.


----------



## ready2hunt (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Sequence of my first bow buck at 60...first year. Who says it’s too old to start? When I stopped him and him running off with the lighted nock in the ground. Caught on my trail cam.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

First one is my buck from this year on November 13th.

Second is one of the clearest trail cam pics we got this year of a decent buck.

Third is a view from my tree stand in November 2019 as the sun was setting.

























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Love this shot!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

This one too!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ready2hunt said:


> View attachment 612751
> View attachment 612753
> View attachment 612755


Really lik Christmas tree plus all of them


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

My dad, brother and I bought a camp this spring so this year was extra special. 1st pic is dragging my 8pt out on opening day during the rain/snow. 2nd pic is my deer being the first one hanging in our camp’s history. It was also my biggest buck so far. 3rd pic is the three of us after my brother decided to dwarf my buck with a really nice 10 pt on the 16th.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Theblc said:


> Sequence of my first bow buck at 60...first year. Who says it’s too old to start? When I stopped him and him running off with the lighted nock in the ground. Caught on my trail cam.
> View attachment 612765
> View attachment 612767
> View attachment 612769


Don't feel so bad. Only took me 30 years to get back in the north woods to hunt this year. Plan to do it until I can't anymore.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Sun starting to set on an early Autumn day.











Had a Screech Owl keeping me company on opening day.










Nice Drake Wood-Duck


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

How about some winter pics?

Mt Bohemia up in the Keweenaw Peninsula:










Snowmobiling near Lac LaBelle:










Snow finally sliding off of the barn roof...










Lone Oak Winter...










Out retrieving trail cameras after deer season...


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

From the "Double Doe Licking Branch" thread this year....


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe some food plotting pics for the Deer Hunting forum?

Drilling alfalfa in the spring...










Alfalfa/clover mix...










Brassicas ...










Clover plot oversewed with rye in the fall ...










12 seed variety cover crop for fall and spring nutrition ... and soil building.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Mine looked nice mid fall. It's been grubbed right down now.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Mine looked nice mid fall. It's been grubbed right down now.
> View attachment 613081


Yes - It is beautiful Big Tuna...but as you say by mid-November it is browsed down and dormant.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

buckwacker 48097 said:


> Post em if you got em fellas...


3 bear on 11/12







at our camp up by Hale


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice little buck. And a youngster!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Should post some trail cam photos from this year I guess:


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Last year's pic but I thought it was a good one because of the bucks reflection. That area is dry this year.
> View attachment 612577


Did you give him a pass or did he come to dinner


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> Should post some trail cam photos from this year I guess:
> 
> View attachment 613111
> 
> ...


The third one looks like my woods


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Other wildlife:

Sow and 3 cubs:










Several pics of bobcats this year:



















Can't tell what it is but this coyote caught something for lunch...










Looks like the remains of a June Fawn that this coyote is carrying...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

on a call said:


> Did you give him a pass or did he come to dinner


I passed him up once but like alot of bucks, I never seen him again. 
Some bucks really range and other ones are more of a home body and stick close to home. Them are the ones I like to see make it. That way I know I'll see them the following year.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I posted this in the wrong thread yesterday. 
I seen him eating a moth dinner at 4am after work one morning. I like the pic so much I haven’t deleted it from my phone.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Three generations this season...Pops, me and son! 2020 might be one filled with frustration and bad memories... but the pictures on our wall at The Ritz some day in the distant future will tell a different story. 2020 was a GREAT SEASON for my family.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

nice fall afternoon


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

That was taken tonight. My new favorite from my son and best biggest grand daughter and new lab he is training to track deer!


----------



## Goopy (Nov 16, 2020)

I’ll join Wiretime and add another picture of a Michigan Sleigh Ride


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cherish the moments while they’re young, it goes FAST!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a phone full of these, young Fight is a pro at napping in the deer woods !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Opening day this year in the big woods near Glennie, just like everyone else it was pouring rain but we had a good time in the blind. He is old enough to sit on his own and is plenty good enough with a firearm but he likes sitting with his dad so I’ll take it.
Flight


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I’m I’m a fan of this one.








The shadow Hunter








Target number 2








Successful morning predator hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

We started the season off with a full moon, it was so bright in the early morning darkness.
Flight


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 614009
> View attachment 614011
> View attachment 614013
> View attachment 614015
> ...


Boy has a good upbringing!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> My sister owns the Red Sands.


OK - never stayed there but have been by there many times. Years ago we stayed at the Lac LaBelle ( Bear Belly) cabins but in recent years have always stayed at our friends lake home. Very nice area.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

bowhunter1 said:


> View attachment 613687
> 
> 
> My favorite trail cam picture (2019)


I hope you don’t mind, I ran this through Photoshop.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bowhunter1 said:


> View attachment 613687
> 
> 
> My favorite trail cam picture (2019)


One heck of a trail camera picture for sure !
Flight


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I hope you don’t mind, I ran this through Photoshop.
> 
> View attachment 614191
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

View attachment 614255


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not all hunting related but my favorites from this year.....hate it when the mice get into the tp and you find out at a critical moment lol


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 614341


That's a awsome pic .......hope a zig zag was involved in taking that pic great view for it lol


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

The snapper was found during an october hunt somewhere around mile and a half into the woods with no water anywhere close


----------

